# 300 Algs in 300 Days Challenge



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello everyone,
As the title suggests, I will be learning 300 algorithms in 300 days.

2x2
CLL
EG-1
EG-2

3x3
PLL
OLL
COLL
Others

Feel free to let me know if there are any other alg sets that I should be aware of to add to the list. (You can join in on my facebook page and learn the algs with me!)
I will be keeping you guys updated on how I am getting on as well as tips on how to memorise algs quicker and reaching the major cubing milestones.

Happy Cubing!
Edit:
Complete:


Spoiler: Day 1 - T Perm 2-Side Recognition








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1337508473096944







Upcoming:


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 13, 2020)

This is a good idea! Personally I have no means of joining (sorry) because I don't have enough time but my plan in to learn full OLL and CLL this year. Maybe if I'm up to it, I'll join you in learning EG 1 and 2 but for now I have way too much on my plate!
Hope this goes well for you though!


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 13, 2020)

Im down for joining with some zb algs and EG algs


----------



## gruuby (Jan 13, 2020)

this is cool


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

I would do OLL with you, but I already know PLL, have no interest in 2x2, and only want to learn one se at a time. So let me know when youre doing OLL!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Let me know when youre doing OLL!


Probably within a couple of weeks. Will certainly keep this thread updated on where I am at (Currently Day 1) so that we can learn OLL.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

Hm, I do have multiple alg sets I'm planning on learning this year. Perhaps I could join?

CLL (3x3) - 42
ELL (3x3) - 29
CLL (2x2) - 42, although I'll know a few from 3x3 CLL
PLL (3x3) - 21
OLL (3x3) 57
WV/SV - 108 total

That totals to 280, although because of some of the one's I'll know(for CLL(2x2) and COLL, etc), the number will probably be closer to 250.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

Are you going to post the algs that you learn here? I think that would be helpful to easily learn algs and discuss which versions are the best


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Are you going to post the algs that you learn here? I think that would be helpful to easily learn algs and discuss which versions are the best


I could do that, yes. I am posting on Facebook that way I can schedule in advance, but I can definitely post the algorithms I use.

They will likely be JPerm's 2x2 and Cubeskills' 3x3 algorithms as well as others. I am aware JPerm is a lefty so I won't be using his videos for 3x3 to avoid confusion.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I could do that, yes. I am posting on Facebook that way I can schedule in advance, but I can definitely post the algorithms I use.
> 
> They will likely be JPerm's 2x2 and Cubeskills' 3x3 algorithms as well as others. I am aware JPerm is a lefty so I won't be using his videos for 3x3 to avoid confusion.



I also like the algs on algDB.net. It has OH algs as well and gives many options for algs so you can choose the best ones. Cubing Algs - AlgDb


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am aware JPerm is a lefty


actually I think he just found that he does algs faster with his left hand, but still is right handed.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ll do this! It will probably be for some of ZBLL and EOLR.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> actually I think he just found that he does algs faster with his left hand, but still is right handed.



Yeah, he made a video on how he's right handed.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yeah, he made a video on how he's right handed.





Etotheipi said:


> actually I think he just found that he does algs faster with his left hand, but still is right handed.


Did not realise that. Thanks.



PingPongCuber said:


> I also like the algs on algDB.net. It has OH algs as well and gives many options for algs so you can choose the best ones. Cubing Algs - AlgDb


That you for that. Very helpful resource.


Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I’ll do this! It will probably be for some of ZBLL and EOLR.


Join the club.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m starting ZBLL soon, after my competition . Even learning an alg a day will take me over a year...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m starting ZBLL soon, after my competition . Even learning an alg a day will take me over a year...


Will probably shift it up to two or more algs a day depending on how quickly I can learn them


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Will probably shift it up to two or more algs a day depending on how quickly I can learn them


i will prob do 3 a day Becuz zbll is big boi and I’m using a couple of different methods that ZBLL can be used with.


----------



## Deadloxz (Jan 13, 2020)

I need to finish the PLLs and start learning OLL I have gotten lazy and have not learned any new algs recently. I also will probably learn CLL this year for 2x2 because I want to be faster than 4.8 which is my current average.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> i will prob do 3 a day Becuz zbll is big boi and I’m using a couple of different methods that ZBLL can be used with.


By the time I get to ZBLL I will hopefully be able to do around 2 or 3 as well. Good luck with ZBLL. You are more than welcome to post your progress in this thread.


Deadloxz said:


> I need to finish the PLLs and start learning OLL I have gotten lazy and have not learned any new algs recently. I also will probably learn CLL this year for 2x2 because I want to be faster than 4.8 which is my current average.


Good luck.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm already logging my 3x3 progress in my "journey in switching methods" thread, but I'll post some here as well.

So far I've learned all of the H cases for CLL(3x3) and am working on pi, which I'll probably finish in a couple days


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh, and I need to learn the OLL parity alg. I've been avoiding it since Christmas.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2020)

Use PapaSmurf's docs for PLL and COLL. Cubeskills algs are slightly outdated.
I'll join for PLL and COLL maybe.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

I might relearn some PLLs because some of my algs are really bad, and I will do the rest of OLL (I know about 20-30 OLLs), but I am not going to do more than one a day so that I learn them pretty well and don’t forget them.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I might relearn some PLLs because some of my algs are really bad, and I will do the rest of OLL (I know about 20-30 OLLs), but I am not going to do more than one a day so that I learn them pretty well and don’t forget them.


Feel free to go at your own pace and look back at some previous days if necessary. For now I will stick to 1 algorithm a day.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

Awesome, I like that pace. Also the T-perm wont show in the spoiler


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Feel free to go at your own pace and look back at some previous days if necessary. For now I will stick to 1 algorithm a day.



My normal plan is 1 alg a day anyway, won't have to change for this.


----------



## Nathanael (Jan 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I could do that, yes. I am posting on Facebook that way I can schedule in advance, but I can definitely post the algorithms I use.
> 
> They will likely be JPerm's 2x2 and Cubeskills' 3x3 algorithms as well as others. I am aware JPerm is a lefty so I won't be using his videos for 3x3 to avoid confusion.


You've chosen the right places for your algs. I also get them from the same place although I do prefer pdf's and can't find a good CLL one. By chance are you planning to use one?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Awesome, I like that pace. Also the T-perm wont show in the spoiler


Will have to have a look at that. May just write the name of the algorithm and the algorithm itself. Feel free to look at my Facebook page for the media (link in the signature below )


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, good luck to you. I tried learning OLL and PLL in 6 months and gave up after a while. But I hope you succeed!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> Well, good luck to you. I tried learning OLL and PLL in 6 months and gave up after a while. But I hope you succeed!


Thanks. Once I get into a rhythm I will be fine. Feel free to join in on some of the OLL to fill in the gaps.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Will have to have a look at that. May just write the name of the algorithm and the algorithm itself. Feel free to look at my Facebook page for the media (link in the signature below )



I don’t have a Facebook account and don’t really want one, but I am very active on speed solving so I am happy that you are posting them here too


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 13, 2020)

I am almost done with PLL, and I know about 1/3 of the OLLs. I would also like to learn COLL and CLL. Count me in!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh, and I need to learn the OLL parity alg. I've been avoiding it since Christmas.



Nevermind, I just learned it. It's not that hard lol 

Also, the alg is pretty much useless if my 4x4 stays in pieces :'(


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nevermind, I just learned it. It's not that hard lol
> 
> Also, the alg is pretty much useless if my 4x4 stays in pieces :'(



Yeah, I have a 4x4 that I can’t put together either. I have no clue where to start


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

Instead of updating everyday, I'm gonna update once a week. That way the update isn't just "I learned 1 alg".

*Start Week 1 Update - Where I'm Starting*

Sets I'm planning on learning(so far), in order of importance:

CLL (3x3) - 6/42
ELL (3x3) - 4/29
CLL (2x2) - 1/42 - I know 5 others, but they are 3x3 algs, not 2x2 ones.
PLL (3x3) - 6/21
OLL (3x3) - 13/57
PLL (4x4) - 0/22 - I'm not counting normal 3x3 PLL
OLL (4x4) - 0/27 - I'm not counting normal 3x3 OLL




Spoiler: Start of Week 1 Progress






Spoiler: OLL Parity



Finished, it didn't end up being that hard 





Spoiler: CLL (3x3)






Spoiler: H Cases



4/4 - I have great execution on two, I still need to work on the other two





Spoiler: Pi Cases



2/6 - One of them I'm great at, the other needs more practice for execution


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yeah, I have a 4x4 that I can’t put together either. I have no clue where to start


Try Z3cubing's video or IGcuber's.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Try Z3cubing's video or IGcuber's.



Thanks, watching Z3's rn


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2020)

What is the best order of learning the algorithms for 2x2 and 3x3? If someone could direct me to an answer somewhere on this site or provide an answer of their own that would be greatly appreciated. I am likely to do 2 CLL algorithms a day (especially for the easy ones) since I want to go at a healthy pace.



ProStar said:


> Instead of updating everyday, I'm gonna update once a week. That way the update isn't just "I learned 1 alg".
> 
> *Start Week 1 Update - Where I'm Starting*
> 
> ...


What are the 4x4 PLL algs and how do they vary compared to 3x3 PLL. Do they take into account PLL parity?


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 14, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> What is the best order of learning the algorithms for 2x2 and 3x3? If someone could direct me to an answer somewhere on this site or provide an answer of their own that would be greatly appreciated. I am likely to do 2 CLL algorithms a day (especially for the easy ones) since I want to go at a healthy pace.


OLL, PLL, COLL/WV, anything else idc
CLL, EG1, EG2, LEG1, TCLL+, TCLL-. just use cll if you want to be sub 3 tho


Zain_A24 said:


> What are the 4x4 PLL algs and how do they vary compared to 3x3 PLL. Do they take into account PLL parity?


yea they take into account pll parity


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2020)

This seems like a fun challenge and I wish you the best of luck 
Personally, by the time I finish full ZBLL I want to be at or above an average of 1 alg a day, so that'll take me more than 300 days probably 
I did learn 24 algs in the past 2 days though, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2020)

Aerma said:


> This seems like a fun challenge and I wish you the best of luck
> Personally, by the time I finish full ZBLL I want to be at or above an average of 1 alg a day, so that'll take me more than 300 days probably
> I did learn 24 algs in the past 2 days though, so we'll see how that goes!



It is also good to take pauses between learning alg sets - particularly ZBLL to make sure they are, not only memorised thoroughly, but can be used in a high-pressured solving scenario.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> It is also good to take pauses between learning alg sets - particularly ZBLL to make sure they are, not only memorised thoroughly, but can be used in a high-pressured solving scenario.


I do agree - and once I finish L, I'm going to force myself to take a long break.
Annd right now, I'm much more focused on learning them so I can use them at all in solves rather than knowing them super duper well. I don't care about getting faster as much as I used to, I just do what's fun, and what's most fun for me right now is just learning tons of algorithms


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 14, 2020)

I still can't see any of the algs that you have been learning, but I would love to see which algs you are learning on here. Maybe create a spreadsheet with all of your algs?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I still can't see any of the algs that you have been learning, but I would love to see which algs you are learning on here. Maybe create a spreadsheet with all of your algs?


Will definitely do that at some point.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 14, 2020)

Best of luck to everyone participating! I know i do not have the time available to commit to that many algs this year. I do want to learn full OLL and some 2x2 algs since I’ve always just brute forced 2x2 intuitively.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m starting ZBLL soon, after my competition . Even learning an alg a day will take me over a year...


In my experience, when you first start you’ll end up finding that most ZBLL cases fall into one of maybe four cases.
1. Good recognition with good algs. 
2. Bad recognition with good algs.
3. Good recognition with trash algs.
4. Bad recognition with trash algs.

As a result, there will probably be variance in how many you end up learning. So if you come across a case 1, you could probably learn another alg or two no problem


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> In my experience, when you first start you’ll end up finding that most ZBLL cases fall into one of maybe four cases.
> 1. Good recognition with good algs.
> 2. Bad recognition with good algs.
> 3. Good recognition with trash algs.
> ...


I wouldn't say it's as clear-cut as this. Algs can be short and fast (the best kind), long but fast, or short but slow. The second two types end up being about the same speed overall. I've learned 90 algs so far, and I haven't yet found a case for which all algs are both long and slow. All of my algs I either love or like. Maybe that's just me, though.


----------



## Habsen (Jan 14, 2020)

I guess I will also join next week, unless my first competition this weekend goes so badly that I quit cubing 

I want to learn all M slice comms for M2 as well as 3-style for corners. Although that makes about 24 + 399 algs, it should be much easier than the same number of ZBLL algs. I also know 84 corner 3-style algs already, however, I might need to replace some of them with faster ones.

I target three algs per day on average which would finish the project within four months. Let's see how that works out.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 14, 2020)

I’ll try for full OLL and full CLL when I have time to learn algs.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 15, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I wouldn't say it's as clear-cut as this. Algs can be short and fast (the best kind), long but fast, or short but slow. The second two types end up being about the same speed overall. I've learned 90 algs so far, and I haven't yet found a case for which all algs are both long and slow. All of my algs I either love or like. Maybe that's just me, though.


Part of this for me is when I started cubing, I just wanted to be getting faster and glossed over the basics so I have some not great fingertricks. My cubing resolution this year is to return to the basics and focus on things like fixing fingertricks, learning better algs, practicing inspection skills, etc


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2020)

All the best learning algs. Use Yo Notation if you are finding any alg hard to learn.


----------



## efattah (Jan 15, 2020)

At first learning 1 algorithm per day for 300 days seems like a fairly low commitment, maybe 10 minutes to learn/drill the 1 algorithm. But you are forgetting that each day, you also need to drill all the other algorithms you have already learned, to prevent yourself from forgetting them, and also there is a 'disentangling' that needs to happen whenever you learn a new algorithm that is very similar to a previous one. Drill time on old algs would average at least 1 minute per algorithm. So on day 30 you spend 10 minutes learning the new algorithm, and 29 minutes drilling the previous 29. By day 300, you spend 10 minutes learning the new algorithm, and 299 minutes (5 hours) drilling the previous ones. So the time commitment gradually increases each day from 10 minutes per day, up to 5 hours per day by day 300. It will be impressive if you pull it off!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 15, 2020)

Just been writing up a plan for the next few weeks and so far it looks very crowded. Will be learning mirrored algs for Sune + Anitsune cases for 2x2 CLL and rest of EG. I have so far put down 2 2x2 Algs every 2 days (2 algs one day than a day gap). In the day gaps I will have 3x3 algs (PLL, OLL, etc)

Is it achievable? It is much more than 300 Algs in 300 Days at this pace - may have to rename the challenge. Also, I understand that some of you may only be doing certain subsets so it should be fine in terms of not being too overwhelming. I will post the schedule as soon as I complete it (very soon). Meanwhile, feel free to take a look at my page for now. I have only done the easy PLL alg recognition (T and J) as well as a CLL alg (2 vertical bars).

Edit:
Also, how many days gap would you guys recommend between alg sets (PLL and OLL, CLL to EG-1)?


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 15, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> All the best learning algs. Use Yo Notation if you are finding any alg hard to learn.


yo bro whats yo notation


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 15, 2020)

Shaun Mack said:


> yo bro whats yo notation






That's yo notation.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 21, 2020)

*Weekly Update - Week 1*​
This thread has been quite inactive recently, partially due to myself being busy, but I can assure you that I have made some progress this week. I have also been having troubles putting multimedia onto the thread so will stick to just writing down the algorithms on the opening post.

I have been grateful to have received immense support on this challenge, and many people have been joining in over on Facebook (See signature below for link). I will be posting regularly to keep everyone updated on my progress as well as tips and tricks I learn along the way. I will also be posting a full plan very soon of all the algorithms.

*General Statistics*
Days Complete – 8
Weeks Complete - 1
Algorithms Learnt – 14

*Break-down*
3x3
PLL – 8 (Ua, Ub, Z, H, 2 Side Recog of T and Y, Jb, Aa)
OLL – 0
COLL – 0
WV – 0

2x2
CLL – 6 (H set)
EG-1 – 0
EG-2 – 0

I decided to go for 2 CLL algorithms at a time since I felt progress would be too slow otherwise and it would be easier to forget or not easily implement older algorithms if they were learnt too far apart. So far I have learnt all the “H” algorithms as per the JPerm video tutorial – Algorithms will be in the opening post. In terms of 3x3, it has been a fairly straightforward week since I was training my 2-side recognition for T and Y – algorithms which I already knew, as well as Jb Perm – which resembles T Perm very much, as well as Aa Perm.

Finger tricks
In terms of finger tricks used, I am still adjusting to a D2 double flick with my off hand, but that would improve with practise. I am still working on improving my U2’ flicks with my left hand, that will improve through scrambling the cube between solves, feel free to let me know if there are other ways of improving fingertricks.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 21, 2020)

Sorry bout not posting, but I feel like I have more things to do then posting algortihims I learn.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 21, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Sorry bout not posting, but I feel like I have more things to do then posting algorithms I learn.



I wasn't apologising for the lack of activity of others but the lack of my own. I will be posting weekly, hopefully.
Of course I would want to know about which algorithms are suited to each event (big cubes, OH etc) and will be wanting some input on some alternative algorithms that would be worth learning in future.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 21, 2020)

*ZBLL algorithms Day 9*


Spoiler: T ZBLLs



Categorised by A being Same, Opposite or Adjacent (A is the top two stickers) and B being Same, Opposite or Adjacent. Last two depending on which two colours are matched up.


Spoiler: SS



6 algorithms learnt so far. Mostly Sune and AntiSune combos, plus the COLL.





Spoiler: SO



1 algorithm learnt so far, my COLL one.





Spoiler: OS



1 algorithm learnt so far, my COLL one.





Spoiler: OO



1 algorithm learnt so far, my COLL one.





Spoiler: AL



1 algorithm learnt so far, my COLL one.





Spoiler: AR



1 algorithm learnt so far, my COLL one.


11/72 learnt overall


54/493
I’ll add the rest when I feel like it, and copy paste and edit every week or two.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm a slacker  I've learned a grand total of 0 algs since last update


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm a slacker  I've learned a grand total of 0 algs since last update


It is very difficult to get a rhythm going.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm the kinda guy who can learn algorithms quickly but just procrastinates till there's a week until his comp and tries to learn the rest.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 21, 2020)

Nathanael said:


> This is a good idea! Personally I have no means of joining (sorry) because I don't have enough time but my plan in to learn full OLL and CLL this year. Maybe if I'm up to it, I'll join you in learning EG 1 and 2 but for now I have way too much on my plate!
> Hope this goes well for you though!


What do you avg with CLL
I am not bothered to learn it but am virtually sub 3 with ortega so I won't switch


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> What do you avg with CLL
> I am not bothered to learn it but am virtually sub 3 with ortega so I won't switch



Sub-3 with Ortega? Do you 1-look your solves?


----------



## Habsen (Jan 31, 2020)

Hm ... nothing in more than a week. I'll just post my progress. Maybe it motivates someone out there.

Initially, I wanted to learn a couple of M2 comms for the DF buffer to be more efficient with these nasty M slice cases. However, the list of useful comms got much larger than I expected. So I thought, why not learn 3-style with optimal buffers right away. I switched to UF for edges on Monday and learned all Q, B and half of A comms and their inverses so far. That's already 97/451 algs in five days. Sure, I'll have to practice a lot to get them fast and not think about what to do too much. But I'm very excited about learning so many in just a few days. Please note that many of the comms are very similar. So this is by no means comparable to learning OLL, PLL, ZBLL, etc..

Btw, the beauty about blind algorithms is that you don't have to learn recognition


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 31, 2020)

I have decided to space out my updates a bit more since it there's no point adding information when there is nothing unique I have got out of it e,g, changing algorithms, new fingertricks, tips for learning/recognising particularly hard algorithms, rather than saying "I learnt _____ algorithms this week." Will be posting my progress at the end of every week. Last time I posted in the middle of the week so I thought I'd keep it until the end.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sub-3 with Ortega? Do you 1-look your solves?


I have very high TPS like 7-8 and I use modified ortega
I dont 1look but normally 2 look


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

My method i =s very inconcistent though so I would suggest moving to CLL (I don't rly care about 2x2)


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I have very high TPS like 7-8 and I use modified ortega
> I dont 1look but normally 2 look


how yo modify


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> how yo modify


I only do Layer or diag swap for face
its better because you get skips for layer
and good cases for diag swap (R2 F2 R2, R' F R' F2 R U' R)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I only do Layer or diag swap for face
> its better because you get skips for layer
> and good cases for diag swap (R2 F2 R2, R' F R' F2 R U' R)



So it's more a modified LBL, since it allows either a layer or diag swap


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So it's more a modified LBL, since it allows either a layer or diag swap


Yes. Trust me it is a lot better than adjacent swap because all the cases after will either be bad or require many rotations


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Any progress? I figure I'll post here since I want to catalog PLL&OLL somewhere.



Spoiler: PLLs



Aa - Learned (x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2)
Ab
F
Ga - Don't have an alg, what are the best options?
Gb - Don't have an alg, what are the best options?
Gc - Don't have an alg, what are the best options?
Gd - Don't have an alg, what are the best options?
Ja - Learned (x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2)
Jb - Learned (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R')
Ra
Rb
T - Learned (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')
E
Na - Learned (R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R')
Nb - Need a good alg for when I learn it, I'm planning on using lefty Na
V
Y - Learned (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F')
H - Learned (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)
Ua - Learned (M2 U M U2 M' U M2)
Ub - Learned (M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2)
Z - Learned (M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2)



I'll be learning Ab next, then R-perms, F, E, V, Nb, G-perms. I already know an Ra from 3BLD, but I found one I like better.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Any progress? I figure I'll post here since I want to catalog PLL&OLL somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLL


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Dang PLLs are so easy, half of them are either super short or modified T/J-Perms or at least include part of them. I just gotta make sure I don't get them mixed up with eachother.


----------



## Mischiiii (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m joining you since Friday last week. I’m waiting for animal crossing to come out onn20th of March. Until then i want to learn Full OLL. I’ve completed the dot cases yesterday.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello guys,

Due to having injured my left hand, I have been unable to keep up with the algs.

I've tried learning them without any sort of movement, but as we all know, that method is useless since it is all about muscle memory.
Fortunately, it is beginning to heal but I have had to backtrack to day 20. Didn't get around to getting you guys know and I will be back to learning algs every day from now on to day 320 rather than 300.

I have also been looking to get a TengYun V1 or possibly the V2 for learning algs on the move since I spend a lot of time travelling.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Dang PLLs are so easy, half of them are either super short or modified T/J-Perms or at least include part of them. I just gotta make sure I don't get them mixed up with eachother.



I repeat myself: Holy crap PLLs are so easy, last night(in about 15 minutes) I knew F and was fast with Aa, Ab, & F. Next will be the Rs, then probably E, V, Nb(still need a good alg), and Gs



Zain_A24 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Due to having injured my left hand, I have been unable to keep up with the algs.
> 
> ...



What set are you currently learning?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 20, 2020)

Got a bunch of algs in memory but a lot I can't trace back to a recognition. CLL and PLL.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2020)

Mostly just practiced the PLLs I knew tonight, wasn't planning on learning any algs. Then I got an Ra-Perm during a solve, looked over to the sheet, and 5 minutes later was like "I think I remember it". Ah, the joy of learning an alg without trying to. Pretty decent speed on all my algs except Ra. Rb is next, then E, V, Nb, and Gs.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

Good speeds on all my algs, haven't learned any others yet


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

Learned Rb and E, only got V, Nb, and Gs left. Everything has decent speed except Rb and E(which I just learned), although I'm having trouble implementing them into my solves correctly. I'm gonna keep working, V and Nb are next, then finally the Gs.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2020)

Oof, I’m off to learn some ZBLL now lol.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

Currently, there's a 69.46% chance that I'll get a PLL I know(including a skip), and a 30.54% chance that I get a PLL I don't know. Now I know why I keep having to use 2-look


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2020)

Ok, just relearnt 2 ZBLL algs I sort of forgot, replaced one from the JuJu ZBLL sheet, and learnt one . 16/72 for T. (Not counting random COLL algs I don’t know ZBLL recog for)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

Update @Zain_A24?

---------------------------------------------------

I haven't learned any new algs since last update, I've mostly been solving and drilling the ones I know. I'm not happy with my times with Rb and E. I also will sometimes get Ra and Rb mixed up, where I do Ra for an Rb(or vice-versa). I'm gonna keep drilling them, and then learn V


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,
You have probably all seen this coming, I have some slightly bad news and some really good news.

First of all, apologies for completely leaving this thread in the dark. I was unable to fulfil my responsibility of keeping everyone updated on the progress of my "Alg a Day Challenge".

We'll start with the bad news. Partially due to the ever-changing nature of the world around us and our current events, this has resulted in drastic lifestyle changes that has resulted in less time for cubing and providing content, which a lot of you may have seen on my social media. This has meant that I had began to fall behind in learning algorithms, resulting in the buildup of pressure in trying to catch up. 

At the moment I have reached full PLL and CLL, which in itself is a great personal achievement given the small timeframe that I gave myself. I still want to learn algorithms, but doing this challenge has resulted in very limited flexibility in how I learn these algorithms, and it may be something I return to in the future. I will be keeping everyone posted on my progress in learning the algorithms, but I will not be going at the pace I began at, and instead I will be more flexible in the way I learn these algorithms, which is something I hope you all understand. I will also be posting on Facebook the algorithms I learn in the process if you all want to learn them along with me, which I hope was the objective of this challenge.

Moving on to the good news - and it is not just good, it is excellent for both myself and my loyal readers.

*Moyu*
As some of you may be aware, I am now sponsored by Moyu, meaning I will receive early access to any new and upcoming Moyu products and prototypes, which I am very thankful for. This will mean that I will be producing reviews and analysis of cubes ready at or before their release, which will be hugely beneficial for the readers thinking about buying their first cube or upgrading their current mains. I have been kindly given access to the Moyu Aochuang WR M which I have now produced my first impressions. I want to make sure that all of us on speedsolving.com are the first to hear the opinions on these puzzles I will do my very best to provide you with this information as early as possible, the first impressions will be ready very shortly.

*What to look out for:*
- Moyu Aochuang WR M First Impressions
- GAN 356XS Review
- GAN 356RS and RS M Review
- GAN 356M Lite Review

I am also working hard on improving my social media presence, so any support on those platforms will be greatly appreciated, and I will be hopefully be planning some giveaways when I reach certain milestones, which I will keep you all posted on. Thank you all for your understanding. We've got some great plans ahaead of us and I look forward to writing to you all again with upcoming content.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok I am joining
I will be learning an alg a day for the next 282 days
I will learn: Full OLL
Full L4E for pyra
L2E algs for 5x5
Full CLL for 2x2
Basically anything that will make me world class at pyra that isn't top first


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Ok I am joining
> I will be learning an alg a day for the next 282 days
> I will learn: Full OLL
> Full L4E for pyra
> ...



Learn intuitive L4E, not algorithmic


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 25, 2020)

Back in January i mentioned there was no way i could do all 300 algs...but now that i'm stuck at home for the foreseeable few weeks to months i am committed to FINALLY learning full PLL during the COVID-19 stay at home order. I have V,N, Gs & Rs left to memorize...V've learned all but the Ns at some point but i'm definitely a victim of "use it or lose it."


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 25, 2020)

Now that I have the Aochuang WR M, I will probably be learning some 5x5 algorithms, either last 2 edges or optimised alg for 3x3 stage.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 25, 2020)

Learnt 1 dot case today
R U2 R' sledge U2 sledge


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Learn intuitive L4E, not algorithmic


Intuitive is alright but I want to learn algorithmic first


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2020)

do u use cfop


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## Mischiiii (Mar 25, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> I’m joining you since Friday last week. I’m waiting for animal crossing to come out onn20th of March. Until then i want to learn Full OLL. I’ve completed the dot cases yesterday.



Just posting my update to the post i made when i started learning full OLL. I finished learning OLL on 19th of march. I started out with learning one dot case per day and after that i roughly followed the dot cases by a 2algs- 1alg - 2algs - 1 alg .... rhythm. I used the cubeskills pdf and YouTube video along with jperms OLL Trainer.

Learning full OLL was easier than expected.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

I'm changing the algs I want to learn:

PLL - 21 Algs - DONE
OLL - 57 Algs - 19/57
CLL (2x2) - 42 Algs - 0/42
4LLL (Megaminx) - 24 Algs - 3/24 [Only 24 algs because I'm doing basic CP]
L2E (5x5) - 12 Algs - 0/12
L2C (5x5) - 18 Algs - 5/18


----------



## tx789 (May 29, 2020)

One alg a day is far too slow when learning algs. Better learn. As many as you can at once and drill drill drill. Alg sets are useless if you only know some of it.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (May 29, 2020)

I will definitely be doing OLL in a couple of weeks, hopes this goes well for you!


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm changing the algs I want to learn:
> 
> PLL - 21 Algs - DONE
> OLL - 57 Algs - 19/57
> ...



Update:

PLL - 21 Algs - DONE
OLL - 57 Algs - 28/57 - 9 New
CLL (2x2) - 42 Algs - 0/42 - 0 New
4LLL (Megaminx) - 24 Algs - 3/24 [Only 24 algs because I'm doing basic CP] - 9 New
L2E (5x5) - 12 Algs - 0/12 - 0 New
L2C (5x5) - 18 Algs - 5/18 - New


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 3, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Update:
> 
> PLL - 21 Algs - DONE
> OLL - 57 Algs - 28/57 - 9 New
> ...


Update? How have you done? It’s been a year 5 months since that post.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 4, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Update? How have you done? It’s been a year 5 months since that post.



I haven't cubed in a while lol. I finished OLL a while ago but haven't done any of the others, and probably have forgotten 10ish algs in OLL by now


----------

